# How to make your own poly skid shoes



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I did not do this but expect to.

Once the warm weather comes, or sooner, I plan to make 3 sets of skid shoes. Try them all out, see which ones work the best.

I live in an average residential development in Central NJ, 50 yrs old, 50'? 75'? wide lots by 75'? 100'? deep with 30'-40'? long, 1 or 2 car wide driveways and concrete sidewalks where some are lifting. The latter is my problem, the lips of the lifting sidewalks knock the snowblower and me.

I plan to make one with rollerblade wheels by cutting off the bottom of a skid shoe and bolting the wheel through the side using a carriage bolt.

Another with a longer bottom piece of steel like those speed skates. I'm going to weld it to the bottom of an existing skid plate with a slight bend in the front.

The third will be made from 1/2" thick polyethylene cutting board. I plan to cut a rectangular piece, 6" long and 4" high, bolted sideways to a skid shoe. The skid shoe will act as support, a backing plate, for the polyethylene. I will cut out the bottom of the metal skid shoe and cut two grooves in the polyethylene to allow for up and down adjustment for wear.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I made a set for a Bobcat I had. Cut Rectangles From a Plastic Cutting Board. Didn't Look Factory, but Worked Fine.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I like the skateboard wheel idea. Rolling is always better than skidding.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

From My Experience, the 1/2" Wide Plastic Skids Cut Right Through the Snow, and Slide Very Nicely on the Pavement. I'd think wheels Might Not Roll Very Well in the Snow.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

I tried wheels once, solid plastic, steel axle, ample clearance dry. Thought that would keep them from freezing up. Froze up and just skidded along when in snow. Use long Cub Cadet steel shoes now. Think I'll try the "cool blue" versions next year.


----------



## RobertHan (Feb 23, 2021)

A wheel between 54mm and 60mm diameter generally gives you better off-road capabilities. Bigger wheels provide ease while rolling over rocks, cracks, and other crevices that smaller wheels can’t handle. Installing higher trucks or risers is highly recommended, though, as bigger wheels are prone to catching wheel bite.


----------

